# Heavy Metals Found In Protein Shakes: Should You Stop Drinking Them?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

An investigation on protein drinks published in the July edition of Consumer Reports magazine, which was then picked up by CBS and NPR, has been causing waves of concern or even alarm to ripple through the fitness and bodybuilding world. Supplement companies are up in arms and people are wondering whether they should stop drinking [...]

*Read More...*


----------

